# Mk6 Horn Relay Location.



## fast_diesel (Apr 19, 2006)

As title says need to determine which relay is for signal horn, location and a number. Its for mk6 jetta


----------



## VixenVR6 (Apr 3, 2015)

fast_diesel said:


> As title says need to determine which relay is for signal horn, location and a number. Its for mk6 jetta


Hey did you ever get this figured out? Need to replace mine.


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,
Which year? 
However, it's located under the steering wheel in the fascia n it no.6 marked "HORN".
Hope that helps 

VW Bora V5, AGZ, 99, 5speed Manual Tranny.


----------



## Georgedbugge (Jul 28, 2018)

Horn quit working last week. Spent a good chunk of the past weekend trying to find my 2014 Jetta SE's horn relay! While I was at the local VW dealer's parts counter, buying a new horn "at risk", I saw the service manager and asked him which relay is the horn relay. He was kind enough to ask a technician and it turns out, for single horn Jettas, there is NO relay! Only the dual horn cars have a relay. (F22 is the fuse to check, for the single horn setup at least.) Parts manager said they sell a LOT of replacement horns! Must be a faulty design...

Hope this helps someone with a silent horn!


----------

